# How Healthy is Trader Joe's?



## falcontook (Feb 26, 2009)

I was looking at the labels of some of the products at Trader Joe's and was shocked by some of the calories and fats in the food. Do you guys think that Trader Joe's food is really healthy?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 26, 2009)

It is extremely unfair to corner Trader Joe's.  Any canned, processed, pre-made foods aren't the healthiest.  What foods specifically are you talking about?


----------



## falcontook (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah i was referring to the pre-made foods hehe, a new trader joe's opened up accross the street from my campus and i was just looking at some of the labels at the premade food items and it seemed a bit high


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 27, 2009)

Before you start trying to single out one "brand" - you might want to spend a little time comparing it to other similar items on the shelf. Some items are mass produced in a factory and then stored in a warehouse - the labels are put on the cans when they are ordered. The same contents may wear a dozen different "brand" labels.


----------



## Toots (Feb 27, 2009)

How healthy is Trader Joe's?  Well, you could ask that question about ANY brand.  If you go into Trader Joe's and buy the pre-made frozen meals, of course they are going to be high in fat, sodium, calories, etc.  If you go into Trader Joe's and buy organic fruits, veggies, etc, then you could say it is a healthy place to shop.  

I personally LOVE Trader Joe's but I don't go in there and buy some of their convenience items.  I usually buy their fruits/veggies/salad mixes, hummus, cheese, beans and some meat (love their lamb).  

All grocery stores stock healthy and very unhealthy items.  It is your choice to purchase what strikes your fancy, be it a healthy item or not.


----------



## gadzooks (Feb 27, 2009)

Better to ask, "How healthy are my choices?" I think. TJ has some very healthy groceries and some not so healthy groceries. It's good that you read labels.


----------



## GB (Feb 27, 2009)

I think gadzooks hit the nail on the head. You can buy healthy things or you can buy not so healthy things. It is up to you to read the labels and make the right decisions for yourself. 

I love the dried fruit at TJ's. Some have added sugar and some do not. I prefer to stick to the ones that do not. I love their frozen fish. Some is breaded and some is not. The non breaded is generally better for you so I try to buy those more than the breaded.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 27, 2009)

TJ's doesn't claim to be a health food store or anything, even though people assume it is.


----------



## teri65 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cheap and organic don't always mean fat or sugar free. Its great that you're reading labels.


----------



## Claire (Mar 2, 2009)

Like anywhere else (Whole Foods also comes to mind) you need to read, read, read.  Remember that each of us have individual needs, and no one store will be able to fill everyone's health needs.  I now shop with a magnifying glass because my husband has carb needs.  Just because he can't have one loaf of bread doesn't mean that no one should eat it.  I really wish we had either a Trader Joe's or Whole Foods in my neck of the woods!  I'm jealous!


----------



## oogmonster (Mar 9, 2009)

*healthy?*

I think it depends on each persons idea of healthy in a way.
Obviously prepared foods might not be the healthiest choice in any store, but TJ's usually don't have transfats or High fructose Corn Syrup- which to me is MUCH healthier ! 
I'm a big fan of this store- especially the cheap organic produce you can find there!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 17, 2009)

Michael in FtW said:


> Before you start trying to single out one "brand" - you might want to spend a little time comparing it to other similar items on the shelf. Some items are mass produced in a factory and then stored in a warehouse - the labels are put on the cans when they are ordered. The same contents may wear a dozen different "brand" labels.


This is absolutely correct.  I worked for a carton manufacturing company 5 years ago and the parent company would order name brand and generic cartons for many different foods.  The generics were usually for different stores, Safeway, Vons, Lowes, etc., so the Trader Joe's product your looking at could be sold in another store in completely different packaging.  And you pay more at one store over another because the cartons cost different amounts based on the ornateness of the packaging.  Ever wonder why that name brand box is $2 more than the plain white and red Safeway box?  Two color verses four color process costs more.  

That was a great job I knew all the products that had a generic equivelant.  Too bad none of the stores I knew back then are around here now.


----------

